# RPG Print News – Free League, Cubicle 7, Modiphius, and More



## Egg Embry

I'm excited about Blade Runner and new The Doctor.


----------



## timbannock

Interesting that Paizo is getting out of (new) pawn sets, but Pinnacle's launching a few new ones. I love them!


----------



## agrayday

i wonder how much creature feature could be supplement Monster of The Week?


----------



## Doctor Futurity

Just grabbed Creature Feature (a new sourcebook/modules for BTS....with a lot of monsters in it?....wow!) and got the whole Blade Runner package straight from Free League just in time for Christmas. Lots of good stuff to start the new year with!


----------



## Doctor Futurity

timbannock said:


> Interesting that Paizo is getting out of (new) pawn sets, but Pinnacle's launching a few new ones. I love them!



Makes sense though for Paizo....they sort of saturated the market with pawns, and now a lot of the market is going virtual. I have boxes....crates, I daresay, of pawns I haven't had to use in almost three years now.


----------



## timbannock

Doctor Futurity said:


> Makes sense though for Paizo....they sort of saturated the market with pawns, and now a lot of the market is going virtual. I have boxes....crates, I daresay, of pawns I haven't had to use in almost three years now.



For sure. I hadn't busted out mine since getting two boxes (Bestiary and Villain Codex), but now I'm buying them up like crazy because I've got a nephew turning 7 and I know I'll get use out of them soon!


----------

